# Main > News >  Open Design launches world building patronage project

## torstan

Wolfgang Baur, along with Jef Grubb and Brandon Hodge, is launching a patronage project to build a world. Rather than detailing specific regions, or writing adventures, as with previous patronage projects, this time they will be writing the book on Midgard, the world that hosts the free city of Zobeck.

I've been working on Zobeck related maps and materials for some time now and I can guarantee the quality of the writing will be top notch (and if I'm on the maps again I'll certainly be doing my best!) If you're interested in getting involved in world building with some of the best in the busines this is an excellent opportunity. Click here to find out more.

And check out the teaser video! It's got a glimpse in there of a map I finished over a year ago that I haven't been able to show. You'll see it if you sign up.

----------


## Ascension

Are you going to redo the map?  You've really developed a nice style in the past year.  Not that it's bad or anything.   :Smile:   I saw dancing harem girls - didn't know they had those in Norse mythology but wahoo.   :Wink:

----------


## torstan

It was actually the first big world map I ever did. So yes, things have changed a bit since then. I think there's a good chance of a remake. At the moment I'm focusing on the specific regions for different source books and there might be a redraft of the whole thing deeper into the project.

----------


## Jaxilon

That has to be rewarding having your work splashed all over the video.

----------


## Korash

Ye Gods!!!! How I do wish I had a bit of loose cash to hop on this!!!!!

This looks like something that I have wanted for soooooo long....it tugs so.......*sniff*

Ah well......life goes on and another op waves me bye-bye.......It not like I actually have the TIME to do this, just the desire....*sniff* *waaaaaahhhhh*

On a more down to earth vien...Those dancing girls are PURDY!!!!!! and I will have them dancing in my head (and unforfunately ONLY in my head) for at least the rest of the day.....

@ Ascension - The vikings ranged quite far I believe, and if they saw some dancing girls while visiting the Moors of Spain, I am sure they would have brought some "souvenirs" home for the long winter months.  :Wink:

----------

